# One Thing You Have Gladly Lived Without And Never Wanted Again...



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 17, 2018)

I can hardly believe this is still a food in the supermarket. I remember mom fixing it hot, cold or diced for dinner, lunch or breakfast... of course we ate it as kids, we were hungry. But what the heck... a cold spaghetti sandwich was probably more nutritious!

I have to admit it though... I was probably around the age of 36 (I'm now 65) when I was feeling pretty lonely and homesick (divorce) and saw this can sitting on a shelf in the supermarket beckoning me to come back "home". I'm embarrassed to say that I fell for the pressure of needling to feel the love again, "home, mom and spam". You would have grinned at seeing the disappointment settle on my face as I took my first bite in 22 years! I would never fall for that one again.


----------



## IKE (Dec 17, 2018)

It's been awhile since I've had or even thought about Spam.

I remember fried Spam and eggs for breakfast being pretty good and I've eaten my share of fried spam & mustard sandwiches......I also seem to recall that it was a little salty.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 17, 2018)

I still like  Spam  &  buy it occasionally.  It's  never as good as  bacon,  though.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 17, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I still like  Spam  &  buy it occasionally.  It's  never as good as  bacon,  though.



DV8, don't we all love good bacon?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2018)

Spam -- YUCK!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2018)

*​Sweet potatoes. Never liked them, never will.  The only reason I occasionally have them in the house is for my husband.  Yuck.  He likes SPAM too.*


----------



## IKE (Dec 17, 2018)

Mmmmm......did I see somebody mention BACON ?


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 17, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> *​Sweet potatoes. Never liked them, never will.  The only reason I occasionally have them in the house is for my husband.  Yuck.  He likes SPAM too.*



Marie5656, I also agree with you... sweet potatoes! There once was a sweet german lady that tried to convince me that her recipe for sweet potato pie would change my world. Well, it didn't... she might have been the best cook our side of the Rockies but she couldn't hide that distinct squashy flavor.


----------



## Tommy (Dec 17, 2018)

Vegemite:eeew:


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 17, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Vegemite:eeew:



For you Tommy...
*The Happy Little Vegemite Song*​ We are happy little Vegemites as bright as bright can be,​ We all enjoy our Vegemite for breakfast, lunch and tea,​ Our mummy says we’re growing stronger every single week,​ Because we love our Vegemite,​ We all adore our Vegemite,​ It puts a rose in every cheek!​  It is made from leftover brewers’ yeast extract (a by-product of beer  manufacture) and various vegetable and spice additives.  It is very dark  reddish-brown, almost black, in color, and one of the richest sources  known of Vitamin B.

This does not sound very appetizing...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2018)

IKE said:


> It's been awhile since I've had or even thought about Spam.
> 
> I remember fried Spam and eggs for breakfast being pretty good and I've eaten my share of fried spam & mustard sandwiches......I also seem to recall that it was a little salty.



yup


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 17, 2018)

I agree about the Spam, and will add tofu.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 17, 2018)

Sushi


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 17, 2018)

WW2 meat not easy to get but you could always get spam.  I haven't had any since '46 and don't ever intend to eat it again...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2018)

*One Thing You Have Gladly Lived Without And Never Wanted Again... *

shingles


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2018)

I've never tasted Spam, it wasn't something my Mother made. My Husband enjoys it so I get it for him occasionally . There was one thing I never enjoyed growing up. I hated Lima Beans and my Mother always put it in the soup that she made every week. Thankfully my sister loved Lima Beans so when my Mother wasn't looking my sister would pick them out of my soup and she would eat them.If she hadn't I would still be sitting at the kitchen table forever.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 17, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *One Thing You Have Gladly Lived Without And Never Wanted Again... *
> 
> shingles



Gary O', I have not experienced those myself but my mother did... it was very painful for her. I'm just not sure how I feel about getting the vaccine for them.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2018)

hiraeth2018 said:


> Gary O', I have not experienced those myself but my mother did... it was very painful for her. I'm just not sure how I feel about getting the vaccine for them.



tough call

there's a couple threads on this....somewhere


----------



## Tommy (Dec 18, 2018)

hiraeth2018 said:


> For you Tommy...
> *The Happy Little Vegemite Song*​ We are happy little Vegemites as bright as bright can be,​ We all enjoy our Vegemite for breakfast, lunch and tea,​ Our mummy says we’re growing stronger every single week,​ Because we love our Vegemite,​ We all adore our Vegemite,​ It puts a rose in every cheek!​  It is made from leftover brewers’ yeast extract (a by-product of beer  manufacture) and various vegetable and spice additives.  It is very dark  reddish-brown, almost black, in color, and one of the richest sources  known of Vitamin B.
> 
> This does not sound very appetizing...


I'll share that little ditty with my youngest.  A number of years ago we were staying at a resort in northern Queensland, Australia.  One day at breakfast, he grabbed a packet from the basket of jams that he *thought* was apple butter. We all agreed that it tasted like jellied car exhaust!
:eeew:
Funny thing .. I enjoy Marmite.  Always keep a jar on hand.  But Vegemite - YUK!


----------



## IKE (Dec 18, 2018)

Tommy said:


> Vegemite:eeew:



Amen Tommy.......I tried Vegemite once while working overseas and to me it tastes awful.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 18, 2018)

Tommy said:


> I'll share that little ditty with my youngest.  A number of years ago we were staying at a resort in northern Queensland, Australia.  One day at breakfast, he grabbed a packet from the basket of jams that he *thought* was apple butter. We all agreed that it tasted like jellied car exhaust!
> :eeew:
> 
> Tommy, google says both are made from leftover brewers’ yeast extract... healthy for you or not my choice would be to spread chunky peanut butter on toast instead!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2018)

I'll gladly live without Toxic friends......


...but if this is about food only..I agree about the Spam & tofu, Spam, and add  peanut butter ,( all Americans throwing their hands up in horror) Marmite, courgettes(zucchini)  Any kind of canned processed meat... and once I had canned heinz  mac & cheese. OMG, the person who invented that should be in prison!!!! :hit:


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 18, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I'll gladly live without Toxic friends......
> 
> 
> ...but if this is about food only..I agree about the Spam & tofu, Spam, and add  peanut butter ,( all Americans throwing their hands up in horror) Marmite, courgettes(zucchini)  Any kind of canned processed meat... and once I had canned heinz  mac & cheese. OMG, the person who invented that should be in prison!!!! :hit:



hollydolly, "toxic friends"... that subject alone would be worth discussing!


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 23, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> *One Thing You Have Gladly Lived Without And Never Wanted Again... *
> 
> shingles


Yes!


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 23, 2018)

Now what about Spam,egg,sausage and spam?Thats not got much Spam in it.
Monty Python.
Was a staple in our house when a kid.Cheap and versatile.Anyone want a spam sandwich?


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 24, 2018)

I  don't like sweet potatoes or any type of squash
When I was much younger my mom always would put maple syrup or brown sugar in summer squash thinking it would taste better. I gagged as I was forced to eat it I never liked the taste of Spam either
This is a Spam story,in '06 when I and other church members were in D'Iberville,Miss to help with the cleanup after Hurricanes Katrina&Rita nearly destroyed  this small gulf coast town.In the make shift warehouse where all the donated food was brought,I spent part of a morning with others separating many cans of Spam.We filled 3 big plastic containers.When the local residents came thru to get the food,the containers were empty within in 15 minutes,amazing Sue


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2018)

Hot Spicey foods of any kind. Ordered a jerk chicken one time, I didn’t know what that meant, and it was just something I couldn’t stomach. :holymoly:


----------



## Trade (Dec 24, 2018)

Kidney stones. Had them once. That was enough.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2018)

had a cold Spam sandwich this evening...

liver and onions


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2018)

hiraeth2018 said:


> hollydolly, "toxic friends"... that subject alone would be worth discussing!




Oh I'm sure it would make an interesting topic to say the least!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2018)

My gall bladder... !! Thank God no more pain from that!.


----------



## twinkles (Dec 25, 2018)

i like spam --i dont buy it any more -nobody here likes it at my daughters house


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Sushi



Would you believe there's such a thing as Spam Sushi? No lie. I haven't, and won't be trying it.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2018)

hiraeth2018 said:


> For you Tommy...
> *The Happy Little Vegemite Song*​ We are happy little Vegemites as bright as bright can be,​ We all enjoy our Vegemite for breakfast, lunch and tea,​ Our mummy says we’re growing stronger every single week,​ Because we love our Vegemite,​ We all adore our Vegemite,​ It puts a rose in every cheek!​  It is made from leftover brewers’ yeast extract (a by-product of beer  manufacture) and various vegetable and spice additives.  It is very dark  reddish-brown, almost black, in color, and one of the richest sources  known of Vitamin B.
> 
> This does not sound very appetizing...




To me, vegemite tastes somewhat like dark Chinese soy sauce that has been left on a plate to dry out. It is not unpleasant to my palate, but I can only eat it spread very thinly on toast.


----------



## Linda (Dec 27, 2018)

The outhouse.  Moved to a place with an indoor bathroom when I was about 12 or 13.


----------



## Linda (Dec 27, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> I'll gladly live without Toxic friends......
> 
> 
> ...but if this is about food only..I agree about the Spam & tofu, Spam, and add  peanut butter ,( all Americans throwing their hands up in horror) Marmite, courgettes(zucchini)  Any kind of canned processed meat... and once I had canned heinz  mac & cheese. OMG, the person who invented that should be in prison!!!! :hit:



Holly I hope this isn't just about food, considering my answer! layful:  I never ate in the outhouse!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

I say I have never eaten Spam, nor it's cousin, "Treet". As a child I could not stand fat, anything fatty/rubbery- funny I liked bacon tho'!  There were a few times, when eating a hamburger, I stared at the bitten part and swore I saw those clear, rubbery fat specks and my throat would close.

Never thought about what was in a hot dog, not that I had them often; or Italian sausage, ham salad from the deli or a baloney sandwich with cheap yellow mustard. Now I do know what's in them and hypocrite that I am, I'll enjoy these now and then, but won't touch Spam!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2018)

HD, that canned Heinz  mac & cheese you spoke of is only found here in the British food section of the International Food aisle in the supermarket, along with dusty cans of custards and wonderful marmalade and shortbread.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 29, 2018)

I like spam and I've got to try these spam fries.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxlmv9txJ-g


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 29, 2018)

I loved Spam.  Cooked it like a ham with cloves. 

What I can do without is bone chilling cold.  I don't mind the snow.  

The cold goes into your bones and refuses to leave.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree about the Spam, and will add tofu.



Tofu  is one of my big YUCKs too.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2018)

I NEVER want another dislocated shoulder!!


----------



## Trade (Dec 30, 2018)

I've been doing a little research and I've found that Hawaii has both the highest per-cpita Spam consumption and also the highest life expectancy of all 50 states. 

Therefore I have concluded that eating Spam must be the secret to longevity. So I bought a couple of cans this morning when I went grocery shopping. My New Years resolution this year will be to "eat more Spam".  

At 180 calories per 2 ounce serving that gives you 1,080 calories in a 12 ounce can. 96 grams of fat, 42 grams of protein, and only 6 grams of carbs. That will work well with my low carb, high fat diet regimen.  I'm thinking about maybe trying an " All Spam, all the time" weight loss diet. I could just eat two cans of Spam a day. That would be only 12 grams of carbs a day. Well within the Atkins 20 gram limit for induction. The only question is "Can man live on Spam alone?".


----------



## twinkles (Dec 30, 2018)

my mom use to make a cream sauce  and use spam it was better than chipped beef--we use to put it over toast plus she would add peas and a hard boiled egg we all loved it


----------



## Olivia (Dec 30, 2018)

I would only use that spam plan to survive a nuclear winter. layful:


----------



## Olivia (Dec 30, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Tofu  is one of my big YUCKs too.



Apparently neither of you has had Key Lime Cheesecake made with tofu or other yummy desserts made with the same.  Much less fat and way more nutritious than cream cheese and other ingredients. 

https://www.onegreenplanet.org/vegan-food/15-tofu-dessert-recipes-will-steal-spotlight/


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 30, 2018)

Ew. Spam. Blech. It was what we got more than enough of living in Hawaii during the war. Spam, powdered milk, powdered eggs. Thanks, but no! IIRC, we were allowed a quart of milk every day, and when that was gone it was either powdered milk or evaporated milk. Ever try to eat cereal with evaporated milk? Makes my stomach churn just thinking about it.

I can happily live the rest of my days without ever having to use a washboard again or a wringer washer, either.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 6, 2019)

Trade said:


> I've been doing a little research and I've found that Hawaii has both the highest per-cpita Spam consumption and also the highest life expectancy of all 50 states.
> 
> Therefore I have concluded that eating Spam must be the secret to longevity. So I bought a couple of cans this morning when I went grocery shopping. My New Years resolution this year will be to "eat more Spam".
> 
> ...





Eating all that fat I bet you can just sit and listen to your arteries clog up. 

Fat doesn't agree with me and causes violent upset of my GI system -- but then again, maybe I'd lose weight because if you can't keep any food in your system I guess you'd lose weight, no?


----------

